# Went to the range yesterday......



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Went to the range yesterday with Horsager to go a shoot some BULL-ETS.  After a string of some mediocre to just flat out unacceptable groupings I sat the .308 down and shot the 22-250 and Horsager's AR. After my ego was smashed and then reinstated itself :lol: , I shot these two groups of 3:










These two groups were shot after exactly 14 rounds, 3 groups of 3 and a group of 5 all at 100 yards. The group on the right was the first group. The first two shots were the bottom two and the high and right flier was due to operator error. 

Horsager did some work on the trigger for me prior to shooting (thanks Horsager) and I did notice that it was printing a little right and a little low on all the previous groupings. So I decided to go 1/2 MOA up and 1/2 MOA left and shot the next group that measured 0.45.

What did I learn from this odd experience? 
1) I'm ruster than an old roofing nail. :lol: 
2) I clean my barrel too much and too often. I am pretty sure it just takes that many rounds to finally settle in. This is odd for me, I have never had a rifle act like this. I will find out if this is fact or fiction because as much as it is killing me I left the barrel alone, I didn't touch it when I cleaned my rifle last night. :x 
3) Take the advice from people who know. I've been told by various others (Horsager, Plainsman, huntin1.....) that my obsessive compulsive cleaning behavior might actually hinder my rifles accuracy. Some lead in your barrel isn't always a bad thing.

I also took some updated pics. of my .308. She's all done except for some Butler Creek lens caps. Please excuse my photography skills. They are rather lack luster to say the least. :beer:





































Here's a pretty decent shot of were it all takes place. (Nightforce NXS 5.5-22x56 Ill. Mil-dot)










*****edited because I am a novice at posting pictures.  *****


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Range results from this AM.

Win 70 SS Classic 375 H&H, 260gn Partition, R-15 powder----.165" for 3 shots @ 100yds

Win 70 SS Classic 300 Win, 200 TSX, IMR 4831 powder---.335" for 3 shots @ 100yds

DPMS LR-308B 155 Nosler comp, 45gn R-15 powder---.661" for 6 shots @ 100yds (but I pulled #3), .522" for #'s 1-2-4-5-6 @ 100yds

DPMS LR-308B 155 Sierra match, 44gn R-15 powder---.889" for 5 Shots @ 100yds (again I pulled one), .369" for the 4 shots I concentrated on.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Good to hear everyone is out shooting again. Man this has been a nice weekend. I went out yesterday and shot some decent 50yd groups with my 10/22 and got my 30-06 sighted back in. Got my buddies new marlin 917 sighted in too after he bought it yesterday. We were shooting old 20 gauge shells at 50 yards pretty much every shot with the my buddies 17 and my 10/22. Had a blast and went through at least 400 rounds.


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

semper fi


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiffy,
Any pics of the other weapon on the left of your pics? all i see is a heavy barrel.

We all get rusty, not bad groups for being rusty though. 

-nice groups Horsager!

xdeano


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Don't let the crotch hear about your shooting exploits or they'll re-cruit your sharpshooting *** for the sandbox!
JK boys. Well done!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

xdeano,

That is the barrel of my Rem. 700 VS 22-250 with a 6.5-20x40 Nikon Monarch (fine plex). Prairie vermin fear it! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Jiffy,

I have the same rifle, shoots great. What are you shooting for a load through it? bullet, powder?

Deano


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

He's still shooting factory ammo of some sort. Been trying to get him out of his "HERMIT HOLE" all winter, at least to get brass ready to go so we could load for it, but he always had something better to do!!

Jiffy might not be a very serious shooter after all. :stirpot: oke:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Since we're into posting pics tonight here's my 308 from last Sunday AM. It's 6 shots @ 100yds. The pulled shot was #3 in the string. 45gn of R-15 and a 155 Nosler Competition bullet, Lake City Match brass, WLR primer.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

xdeano,

Tis true, I am a lowly factory ammo shooting peasant. :lol: I've found that that rifle likes Rem 55 grn. PSPs, nothing fancy and they are relatively cheap. Its a nice shooting little rifle, a lot of fun to shoot too.

Jiffy has been in his "hermit hole" because he is saving money for a new baby. No, this one doesn't have 2 legs either. It does have a high capacity mag. though. :wink:

Nice group Horsager, even if it was only 25 yards. :lol: :stirpot: oke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice shooting Horsager.

Jiffy what do you plan on buying?

Here is a test load shortly after i got the rifle. since then i've switched to the 155g Lapua. But i still have a few 168g SMK because they shoot such tiny holes. the target is a 1 sighter, followed by three strings of three. My average that day was .2545". I can't do that every day but i try my best. Shot off the dirt, w/bipod and a sandbag @ 100yds.










xdeano


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a Bushmaster ORC in 5.56 on order. It should be here by the end of the month.

Those are some nice group if I do say so myself!!! :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

sorry, i forgot that was that AR that you had ordered. nice!

The groups aren't to bad, there are many many many people that out do that group any day of the week. But on a budget build, i'm satisfied. 
xdeano


----------

